# sublimation on umbrellas



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok, so I learned the hard way that Easy Weed Extra cannot be used on umbrellas because of the coating....so, does anyone know how sublimating on white polyester umbrellas would work??? Please, I have orders to fill


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

it would work IF.....IF...you can get the material on a press...flat..no ribs ..or maybe with a teflon pillow...but I don't think this will be easy or profitable..considering the mistake umbrellas you will end up with


----------



## Lola (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,
We've done sublimation onto umbrellas successfully but as Charles says, its hard to get the surface flat and steady to do the print. If your design is small it's easier. Bottom line is that the technique works but it may cost in time getting it right.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input. Yes, it does take a while, but I have customer's who like them. The problem is not with the printing/heat press of the umbrella, but with the coating that makes it waterproof. Vinyl will not stay stuck to it once it rains and the sublimation ink, apparently, will not print and stay on the umbrella because of the coating. How did you handle that problem??? Thanks for all of your help


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Cynthia said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. Yes, it does take a while, but I have customer's who like them. The problem is not with the printing/heat press of the umbrella, but with the coating that makes it waterproof. Vinyl will not stay stuck to it once it rains and the sublimation ink, apparently, will not print and stay on the umbrella because of the coating. How did you handle that problem??? Thanks for all of your help


How about coating it with a fixative?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

I just read a post from 2007. I found Therma Banner from JSI goes over coated awnings, etc. Going to try it out and see!!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

sublimation is not a great idea as you need 100% white/light pastel material...coatings will not allow the ink to bond otherwise.


----------



## Lola (Jan 18, 2008)

We used 100% polyester umbrellas which took sublimation process perfectly and are waterproof. We bought the umbrellas from a sublimation supplier so knew they were OK for sublimation before we started.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Lola said:


> We used 100% polyester umbrellas which took sublimation process perfectly and are waterproof. We bought the umbrellas from a sublimation supplier so knew they were OK for sublimation before we started.


What supplier did you purchase them from? Thanks!


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

I would like to know who the supplier is, as well. When I made umbrellas I used Siser Easy Weed; however, it did not stick. I was told it was because of the coating they put on the umbrellas to waterproof them. Has anyone tried using JPPS paper and DuraBrite ink? If so, what were the results?


----------



## johnmach (Jun 9, 2009)

sublimationworld.com sells 2 sizes of umbrellas made for sublimation & they also sell sublimatable beach parasols that are like 16' around.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

John,

I just recently ran across Sublimation World. Have you ever ordered from them? I would just like to know how good they are. Also do their items ship from the USA? I know if I order from Conde I get my orders in 2 to 3 days. Conde also packs their items so well that I usually never have any damaged items. I do also order from other places and I will tray a few things from Sublimation World. Does anyone have any input about that place? Thanks!


----------



## johnmach (Jun 9, 2009)

We've almost always ordered from Conde' because we've always had great experiences with them but we have ordered a couple things from sublimationworld,they have quite a few things that I haven't seen anywhere else & they were pretty good quality.If I remember correctly they ship from Florida.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Just an update: I found some colored 100% polyester umbrellas wholesale. I got the colors my customer wanted and printed on the light colored panels. I lowered the temp to 375 degrees F and a medium pressure and the umbrellas came out phenomenal! My Customers are very happy with them. I also did check to make sure they are water proof and they are perfect. I hope this shines some light on anyone else looking to sublimate on to umbrellas.


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey Jim could you give the name of your supplier.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

Sublimation world says it has a minimum of $500.00. Did you find that they stuck to that minimum sale? I have emailed them, but have not heard from them as of yet.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Gary,

The supplier is Wholesale Gifts, Corporate and Cheap Bulk Products Wholesale The umbrellas I printed on are TEC302 Now you have to be carefull! When you find a style umbrella you like the offer those umbrellas in a ton of different color combinations. The picture they show is an example of an umbrella but it is probably offered in a dozen different colors. You have to specify the colors you want when purchasing the umbrellas. They have a minimum order of 24 umbrellas. They also do offer samples if you contact them. Just make sure to buy 100% polyester. This company is very good and very prompt! The TEC302 style umbrella is excellent quality, auto open and wind proof! Style TEC301 is a bit bigger (A very tiny bit), but I don't like the golf ball handle and not auto open. Try them out and let me know what you think.

-Jim


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Forgot to mention they do have plain white ones ranging from $2.99, $4.55 and up. I never even heard of this company before and came accross them on a Google image search but I got to say they did good by me.

-Jim


----------



## oneeyedjack (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## inkables (May 27, 2008)

What was the time and temp when you sublimated umbrellas? I found an umbrella I would like to try and sublimate on.


----------

